# Rich living from saltwater fishing charter???



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

I just wanted to know if private fishing charters make a rich living from owning this business? I was thinking about the south carolina area. I want to complete life doing something i love. :fishing: :beer:


----------



## imunkey (Feb 28, 2011)

A man who loves his job never works a day. Doing what you love is a pay bonus like nothing anyone else can put a price tag on.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

I wont say you cant make it in s.c. but just remember, the stream is a loooooong way from anywhere in sc. That means a bigger gas expense. Southern outerbanks is great for both inshore and offshore. The stream is alot closer BUT not as many folks vacation there as say myrtle. A happy medium ? Oak Island/ Wilmington area. 

Here is my 2 cents. SHARK CHARTER if you want to do the myrtle area thing. That county has a stupid ordinance against sharking inside of 3 miles. A man could literally make a fortune running shark charters. There are so many sharks and a 3 mile run? Cant beat it. Their law is so stupid because it has created more NOT LESS sharks in close.


----------



## JOrlick (Mar 20, 2011)

I've worked charter boats (mate/deck hand) and headboats (mate/deck hand), so many people see the $1000+ a day price tag and think that charter captain is making the big bucks, not happening. After you take fuel expense, upkeep/maintenance, tackle/equipment/permit costs. The captain would be lucky to make the average labor price per hour, and this is for a man who has years and years of priceless experience in the waters he calls home. Any charter captain thats still running right now, in this economy has a passion for this industry.


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Last charter we took out, the guide said he does it part time making around $32,000 doing mostly inshore 2 trips a week. (Beaufort Area)


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Tater639 said:


> Last charter we took out, the guide said he does it part time making around $32,000 doing mostly inshore 2 trips a week. (Beaufort Area)


I personally believe it may be more profitable to do inshore charters in this area. Bait (can be generally caught in the marshes vs frozen ballyhoo from the tackle shop) and tackle for inshore fishing is A LOT cheaper than offshore.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

That part time inshore guy may be GROSSING $32k on 2x/wk but even that's a little high IMO. Even inshore fishing expenses add up fast. Boat payments, fuel, tackle, INSURANCE COSTS, licenses, permits, etc. Taking expenses into consideration and you'd be working well below the poverty level. 

I'm a part time yak fishing guide and I do it solely because I love the sport. The cash generated is pretty quickly consumed in operating expenses and tournament fees. It produces just enough income to be a business instead of a hobby. I ran the numbers both ways (yak guide and powerboat) and yak simplifies my life with very little difference in profit margin.


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

Lets see...basically there are 8 fish-able months a year in the Carolina's, and that's being generous. 8 months x 4 weeks a month = 32 weeks x 2 trips a week = 64 trips. assuming the weather is perfect, and they're no cancellations. 

The "average" inshore trip $300.00 - $400.00, lets say he *never* compromises on the price, and its always $400.00. $400.00 x 64 trips = $25600.00. That is gross income. If you average out seasonal expenses IE: Insurance, boat maintenance,tackle, licenses (state and federal),and all the other crap you have to have and maintain and assuming you own the boat outright, it rounds off to $65.00 per trip (that doesn't include fuel)

OK, $65.00 in expenses x 64 trips = $4160.00..............$25600.00-$4160.00= $21440.00, mind you this (DOSE NOT INCLUDE FUEL) Lets say you have a 4 stroke that is perfectly tuned, and you get 3 miles to the gallon. Also there no heavy seas or wind, and everyone of your clients are height and weight proportionate on every one of 64 trips........etc, you get the idea.

Averaged out over the season your burning $1500.00 + in fuel and oil, $21400.00-$1500.00 in fluids = $19900.00...... Not that bad for fishing part time right? its not 32k, but Id take it...
Now for the reality check, None of the fore mentioned conditions exist!!!!! In a perfect world its $19900.00!!!!! in reality its like 15k to 16k at best..


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

villagerecorder said:


> assuming you own the boat outright, it rounds off to $65.00 per trip (that doesn't include fuel)...


That's a mighty big assumption. As a yak guide I dropped 6 grand last year on boats, paddles, pfds, rods, and reels. This year so far almost another grand on rods and reels. I take good care of my equipment but rods and reels take a BEATING, especially on yak charters. Next year I'll be replacing yaks.

I know a bunch of full time inshore guides. None are getting rich, all make a lot less than my real job salary, but the view from their "office" beats mine by a long shot. They do it because they love it.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Probably why i want to do it is cause i love to :beer: :fishing:


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

TOO BUSY, your right! I would have never got involved if I didn’t own my boat outright. I know 3 captains in MI alone that got there boats repossessed when the economy tanked. 

Please don’t get me wrong, I’m not dissuading anyone from following there dreams. In the South end of Myrtle Beach area, you have only a handful of independent charter guys, 99% of them are really cool, as long as you are, and will help you above and beyond, these guys floated me my 1st season and really helped me. But if you’re a dick! Your sunk before you even start, seen it to many times. There’s a lot of competition for the “seasons” dollars! And the south end and the north end of the grand strand, given its only 20 miles apart don’t really interact as far as I’ve see, and I haven’t a clue to what goes on up there.

Also being a charter captain has nothing to do with fishing, it’s about being taxi driver/entertainer .You don’t fish the clients fish, or at least try to…lets face it, they’re a lot of options for things to do here. You better have a broad scope of life experience, cause in the June, July and August, “when the money comes” the fishing sucks major balls! Learn to tap dance… and tell jokes, saved many a trip for me.

Serious fishermen do not come to the long bay to fish. Fishing here generally blows. It’s the beach, cheap seafood, shows, water parks ,all you can eat buffets etc…these people don’t fish….they vacation….and that’s cool! Good bad or indifferent. 

As far as the Gulf Stream goes, is at best 70+ miles out from MI, and it shifts all the time, last week 6/3/11 it was more like 85 to the rip we burned 175 gallons $620.00 in fuel… at today’s gas or diesel prices you’re looking at $600.00 in fuel w/ twins 2 strokes or $400.00 w/twin 4 strokes, its pricey and a gamble and is not going to get any cheaper. Its 30 miles just to find 100ft of water in this area, that’s at least an $85.00 fuel bill!

Sharks you say Pogeymoe? You can catch sharp nose all day long its like catching catfish…and the spinners are fun but they are here to drop there pups and split…6 weeks in concentration and that’s it. The tigers, bulls and lemons are really spread out and tuff to target in a 4 hour charter that’s why the shark trips are so cheap….free line some rancid blue from 5pm to 9pm for $300.00 and hopefully the tourists watched “shark week” in the hotel and are having a good time! And hopefully you hook one! If you don’t it’s a long 4 hours.

Bluefish1928 is right, inshore trips is the way to go, pontoon boat 40hp 4stroke, slow and easy for reds and flounder, I know 2 guys who have banked doing it. Easy way to charter and make a profit, a good profit!

75% most of the “gulf stream” charters out of MI that are booked never come to fruition, reason being…. the weather and the seas. It gets sloppy out there fast! And booking advanced trips rarely works out weather wise.

Plus he odds of taking a fun family of 4 from Ohio, 70 plus miles offshore to chase pelagic’s, at $1200.00 a clip is highly unlikely, keep in mind it is the “******* Riviera” Not to mention the 6 hours of beat down travel there and back like getting beaten with a bag of grapefruit…Walt, Linda and the kids from Ohio is going to boot over the side and beg to come in, and bum hard.

Imunky said “A man who loves his job never works a day. Doing what you love is a pay bonus like nothing anyone else can put a price tag on” I would respectfully disagree.

I’m 47 years old, I started playing guitar in 5th grade” not sure how old that is” never had kids, started playing in clubs at 16 etc…traveled the world, .I’ve owed 3 recording studios from Scottsdale AZ, Charlotte NC and NY, still have a few bands I’ve produced touring and with mtv videos online blah, blah, blah,…………The point is, it sounds like a cool job… now I listen to talk radio!…Same thing with being a charter Captain….Its work! If you pursue it, let me know if I can help.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Clap clap clap and that's the way it really is too. you've come a long way pilgrim, that's not condecending, but one of my favorite lines from the movie Jerimiah Johnson, also true for a music man i met surf fishing a few years back, lets rust some hooks one day friend.


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

I know a shit load of fisherman in Murrells inlet, seen them everyday working….some better than others, some worse, it is what it is….but they’re a very few that can “will fish” Kingfish (Wayne) is one…Not only is he a fishing scholar, he is a true gentleman, he knows more about fishing than most and taught me a lot…onshore, and more than you know off shore….I listened chief…

I only fished beside him on the beach may be 6 or 8 times, and had him to my house once. Wayne still found it in his heart to help me in the art of beat down humiliation as he pounded pompano one after the other every time I’ve fished with him.

Now you have to under stand, Wayne at the time only fished for pompano…. and he makes it look like he’s not even trying, because he’s not! He “wills the fish” My self and the dolphin street crew looked on in wonderment as he would casually fill his cooler up with beautiful tasty pompano.

Now here’s the rub, if Wayne told me that he could “will fish”, I wouldn’t have felt so bad about myself and most likely would have never become a charter captain…old man you owe me a drink!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Pete and Wayne both very good fisherman. I think Wayne was a Pompano and a Kingfish is ALL his past lives.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Lots of good info villagerecorder. I never would have started the guide service if I didn't have cash on hand to pay for everything. I wanted clients to have a great experience, so new kayaks, paddles, pfds, etc. 

You're absolutely right about the clients, you have to be an entertainer as well as a fishing guide. Thankfully the kayak crowd is a specialty group and I tend to get tourinsts during the week and locals who want to improve their game on the weekends. All in all, it's a hoot with a few PITA days thrown in to keep it real.

What a lot of folks on the outside don't see is that 4 hour trip is a 6, 7, or 8 hour workday with setup and cleanup.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

I did it out of Morehead City n.c. late 70's early 80's. Boat 2/5,capt. 1/5, owner1/5, mate 1/5. is how we split it. Even with a 50' boat many days you won't get out because of wind. Sometimes you won't make it pass the breakwater before they want to come back in. And they want a refund (after all the the whereall and whatall have been agreed upon). And like a previous poster said, you find the fish, the mate takes care of the deck etc. hooks em' up and hands them the rod, and tries to get the fish in safely.. then cleans up the urps when they can't hit the rail. I went back to commercial fishing, a whole new set of problems but better then.


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

I bought a kayak when I first moved to the beach, It was a cool rig, sounder live well, but I spent most of my days in the ocean, never did any backwater stuff. I guess your clients would need to have a clue about kayaking, because when I bought mine I didnt..I crashed and burned every time I tried to come back through the breakers, lost so much tackle...till I finally figured it out....tie everything down, I would go out a couple of miles...it was a lot of fun....

Do you need a captains license to do the kayak trips?


























Also tried the commercial thing...just with rec limits, and at the time fuel was 4.25 a gal., it rarely worked out..most of the "local fish" in MI or Myrtle beach, doesnt remotely come from these waters...most of the fish we sold got shipped to NY...Its just another tourist trap in myrtle beach...local fresh shrimp....LOL not even close..

Grouper was the only fish that paid any money, it was $5 a pound whole, we had a few $100 plus dollar fish, mahi was $2, bsb $1.50 gutted, Kings $1.00....I guess the kings got sold for catfood....when I did it the boat got a share and the rest was spilt 4 ways...the most I ever put in my pocket was like $200....not nearly worth the effort, it was a pretty cool experience...lot of stuff happen in the stream a night you never see in the day, squid all over the place, flying fish jumping into the boat because of the lights......tankers bearing down on you, ready to crush your boat, because you forgot you where in the shipping lanes.........LOL a REAL HOOT


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

No Captain's License required for running kayak charters but likely to change within the next couple of years. No big deal as I've always wanted an excuse to go to sea school. Instead, I got my certifications through the American Canoe Association as an Instructor. The ACA insurance covers me for guiding trips in every level for which I'm certified. Couple that with an LLC, a freaking HUGE umbrella policy, and a decent liability waiver I think I've protected my personal assets from risks associated with guiding trips.
I run trips with up to 3 anglers inshore and strictly one on one for beyond the breakers. I carry the rods and tackle on the BTB trips until we're well outside the surf zone and I only take experienced paddlers out that can demonstrate the ability to launch and land. Inshore trips are easy to tailor to any skill level, novice to expert.

BTW, that outback is a nice, stable, good pedaling rig. Good boat for covering a lot of miles. I paddle a Tarpon 160 and put clients on Ride 135's or the Tarpon if they want more speed.


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

the hobie was cool for me, fishing and using a paddle is really beyond my scope....after just getting tan and in shape from the foot deal.... I found 1 cool season, north inlet pawleys island.....September on the incoming tide....you want a thrill in an area the size of 2 football fields...really good sized sharks roll in....6 to 9 footers lemons, sandbars, the occasional bull, as limiting as it sounds, it a riot! I would freeline blues....and it was game on....I landed a 9.7 178lb lemon out of a 11 ft kayak.....granted it took almost 2 hours and a bit on a sled ride..... but what a challenge ......that place is shark city during that time....big shark city....on a boat it sucks, from a yak...its a ball!


----------

